# CUC Exam



## ChefChrisW (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi,

Has anyone taken the CUC exam?  If so, can you tell me the APPROXIMATE number of questions related to coding an E/M, as opposed to strict urology coding (of the 150 questions)

Here are some answers listed in the practicum.  I am wondering if there are questions that look like this on the test--if I have to concentrate harder on this aspect???  Thanks!


Question 2
What is the level of history?
A. Problem focused 
B. Expanded problem focused 
C. Detailed 
D. Comprehensive 


Question 3
Based on the '95 Documentation Guidelines, what is the level of exam?
A. Problem focused 
B. Expanded problem focused 
C. Detailed 
D. Comprehensive


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't have any experience with taking a specialty exam, but I want to wish you luck!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 25, 2010)

*E/M applies to ALL*

The only specialty exam I've taken in the CEMC ... but E/M coding is relevant to every specialty.  So I'd make sure I understand the basics.

Good luck on the exam.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## ChefChrisW (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## wweaver34 (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm new to responding to this forum but I took the CUC exam on March 20, 10 and it was HARD.  I've been in urology for 9 yrs now but it was hard!  I still don't know if I've passed or not.  Last Friday it told me I had failed and I printed out the page from this site that told me my grade and what I needed to work on but Monday when I logged on it said my test was still Pending?  So I called AAPC and spoke to someone and she told me my test had not been graded.  So I don't know what's going on.  But anyway the test was pretty hard.

Wendy R. Weaver, CPC
Office Manager
Urology Clinic of South Alabama, LLC


----------

